# Day of 20 Super DMZ



## superdmzpl0x (Aug 20, 2011)

I was veryyyyy skeptical about what I was gonna see on this OTC, I figured heavy and the rest of the sponsored people were just hyping it up... but so far I have gained 32 lbs, no joke. Sure a little bit of it is water weight, but my lifts have shot up, I am reppping my previous one rep max on bench for 6-8 reps. I have put 160 lbs on my total. Superdrol is a crazy steroid, and in conjunction with the DMZ.. oh my god. This is being run solo as well. I can't wait to finish up my last 10 days..


----------



## Arnold (Aug 20, 2011)

superdmzpl0x said:


> I was veryyyyy skeptical about what I was gonna see on this OTC, I figured heavy and the rest of the sponsored people were just hyping it up... but so far I have gained 32 lbs, no joke. Sure a little bit of it is water weight, but my lifts have shot up, I am reppping my previous one rep max on bench for 6-8 reps. I have put 160 lbs on my total. Superdrol is a crazy steroid, and in conjunction with the DMZ.. oh my god. This is being run solo as well. I can't wait to finish up my last 10 days..



great to hear! 

we do not pay anyone to hype up our products, we really do not need to, and if you know anything about *heavyiron* he will only say good things about products he has used and truly believes in.

*Super-DMZ Rx*


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 20, 2011)

32 pounds???  What was your height, weight, and lifting experience when you started using it?


----------



## buddhaluv (Aug 20, 2011)

that's more than a pound a day O.O & that's literally not possible. sorry to burst your bubble bro but over 50% of your gains are water

but if not.. than WOW props


----------



## Arnold (Aug 20, 2011)

of course a lot of that is water weight, but many users have claimed to gain 10-15lbs of LBM and keep it post cycle.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 20, 2011)

SuperDmz is no joke. I was shocked when I first studied the steroids. When I used it I was even more impressed. It just plain works. btw, if it was no good I would not endorse it at all.


----------



## GMO (Aug 20, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> SuperDmz is no joke. I was shocked when I first studied the steroids. When I used it I was even more impressed. It just plain works. btw, if it was no good I would not endorse it at all.




I agree...SuperDMZ is the s**t.  I plan on using it as a finisher on my next cycle, and I'm kicking off with Methadrol Extreme.  IronMagLabs is the best, hands down.


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree with you guys its some potent shit.  But 32 pounds in 20 days it sounds like this guys was running A-bombs.  At least half of that is water.  Would still like to know his starting stats though


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Also on the Super DMZ add its says that it is low water retention so why would he be carrying so much water?  Unless he consuming a ridiculous amount of sodium.  Now im excited to run mine lol


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah really doesn't make much sense to me. Superdrol is a very dry compound and I don't see why dmz wouldn't be also. I know any aas will make you hold more water/glycogen in the muscle but I just don't see this being possible... 

How much did you weigh to begin with op?


----------



## J.thom (Aug 20, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Yeah really doesn't make much sense to me. Superdrol is a very dry compound and I don't see why dmz wouldn't be also. I know any aas will make you hold more water/glycogen in the muscle but I just don't see this being possible...
> 
> How much did you weigh to begin with op?



this.
was wondering the same thing


----------



## superdmzpl0x (Aug 21, 2011)

Originally was 175, at around 12-13 percent bodyfat, been training around 6 years. There are quite a few factors that are adding to my weight gain, this is my first cycle, I had just resumed lifting again for about 3 months prior, because of an injury. I am not bullshitting, as there is no reason as I dont really post here, and I'm not a rep. take it for what its worth


----------



## slow-90lx (Aug 21, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Yeah really doesn't make much sense to me. Superdrol is a very dry compound and I don't see why dmz wouldn't be also. I know any aas will make you hold more water/glycogen in the muscle but I just don't see this being possible...
> 
> How much did you weigh to begin with op?




Ive ran dymethazine solo before, it does stack the weight on fast. Increases glycogen storage (as you stated). I gained 10-11 lbs during the cycle, lost most of the weight afterwards, but definitely saw a nice increase in strength and did keep a few lbs. I know with dmz, I always felt pumped and felt good while on it. Crazy pumps after working out that seemed to last days.


----------



## GMO (Aug 21, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Yeah really doesn't make much sense to me. Superdrol is a very dry compound and I don't see why dmz wouldn't be also. I know any aas will make you hold more water/glycogen in the muscle but I just don't see this being possible...
> 
> How much did you weigh to begin with op?




Super DMZ is very dry.  I had zero water retention while on it...

From what I have read, 10-15lbs is the average weight gain from it in four weeks...most if not all of that being pure LBM.  If the OP was consuming copious amounts of food, I can't see why he wouldn't gain a lot a weight...especially, if his weight was down to begin with due to injury.  When I came back from my shoulder injury, I put on 12 lbs in one month without the aid of any AAS.  Just imagine what my gains would have been if I added some test, or DMZ for that matter.


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 21, 2011)

superdmzpl0x said:


> Originally was 175, at around 12-13 percent bodyfat, been training around 6 years. There are quite a few factors that are adding to my weight gain, this is my first cycle, I had just resumed lifting again for about 3 months prior, because of an injury. I am not bullshitting, as there is no reason as I dont really post here, and I'm not a rep. take it for what its worth


alright makes sense man.  Good job thats a lot of weight in a short amount of time


----------



## Mike225 (Aug 21, 2011)

thats great cant wait to try this!


----------



## gamma (Aug 21, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> alright makes sense man. Good job thats a lot of weight in a short amount of time


 
 Yeah not sure its all that healthy to add that much that quick, but hey take it as it comes or other wise why workout right.  I  think  all Ph make claims about there product having no side,water retention etc.... Then they usually sell their pct or cycle support right next to it ...lol Its easyier  to sell a product if it is safer r .But we all know better.....


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 21, 2011)

how many mg's are you going at?


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 21, 2011)

day 14, solid 8 pounds. 500 cal over maint.


----------



## superdmzpl0x (Aug 21, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> how many mg's are you going at?


2 caps a day.


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

nice, my next round will be at 30 or 40 mg


----------

